# Up Cut... Down Cut...



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Just to find out if I'm still confused...

When UP and Down are used, it is in reference to a Router that is in the handheld plunging position.

A Spiral Down Cut bit will push the chips downward away from the router... The top surface of the workpiece should be cleanly cut where bottom could more easily have tearout.

A Spiral Up Cut bit will push the chips upward toward the router... The bottom surface of the workpiece should be cleanly cut where the top could more easily have tearout.

Now, if the Router is mounted in a table, upside down, what was Down is now UP & vice-versa.

Down is away from the router...
Up is toward the router...

Is this all correct?

If so, a Down Cut spiral bit would be a bad choice to cut a dado or mortise?

Thank you for helping me get this straight.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep, spot on. You have got it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Quote from MLCS Web Site ▼

SOLID CARBIDE BITS

Spiral Upcut and Downcut Bits

2 flute flat bottom cutters. Top quality micrograin solid carbide. 
Will cut faster, smoother and stays sharper longer. 
Produces a very clean, fast and accurate cut with minimal chatter. 

Upcut spiral helps remove material. Ideal for making mortise and tenon joints. 

Downcut spirals help hold the material in place while using handheld routers. 
Will plunge cut and plane edges. 
Eliminates chipping at the top of the cut. Ideal for soft & hard woods, plywoods & composites,
laminates, plastics and some non-ferrous metals. 
Item #5155 will cut grooves for #20 biscuits. Item #7468 can be used with the Leigh Jig. Item #5161 can be used for inlay routing. item #5150/#5170 can be used for shelf pin router jigs


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html

Bj


----------

